# Cohutta Grouse?



## Bird Hunter (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone hunt -- or otherwise run into (maybe while hunting deer, hogs, etc.) -- grouse in Cohutta WMA?  If so, can you give me an idea where to hunt them?  I don't need an exact spot, just a general area (like a trail, creek, mountain, etc.) where I can begin my search.

I've been beating around Blue Ridge WMA with little success ... and I'm told Cohutta is better.

I appreciate any advice you may have.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Beagle Stace (Feb 11, 2008)

*Grouse?*

Greg,

  Sound like me asking for info. on those extinct quail here in Ga. It seems that either hunters never see birds or they just don't care to say. Good luck on finding some info. Take care.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Feb 11, 2008)

ive seen them up real high close to lake conasauga..
in thick ground cover


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've done lots of hunting and backpacking in north ga.  Not on cohutta, but it seems to me that I really don't start seeing them in any numbers at all until you hit the north carolina border.  Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## potsticker (Feb 15, 2008)

If you think turkey hunter are hushed mouth, you aint seen nothing yet. Those old  grouse sages will tell you to hunt below the fall line!


----------



## Shook (Feb 15, 2008)

*grouse*

I HEARD SEVERAL BEATING LAST SPRING WALKING THE ROAD ABOVE HORSE TROUGH FALLS THE OPENING DAY OF TROUT SEASON IN CHATT. WMA PARK IN THE CAMP GROUND AND WALK THE ROAD WITH THE GATE ON IT  MARK


----------



## AliBubba (Feb 19, 2008)

I was hunting hogs on the Chatt WMA and saw two pairs, different places, in thick rhododendron by streams.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 20, 2008)

*PM sent*



potsticker said:


> If you think turkey hunter are hushed mouth, you aint seen nothing yet. Those old  grouse sages will tell you to hunt below the fall line!



That's true, but I sent him a PM


----------



## contender* (Feb 20, 2008)

Our hunting lease borders the national forest which inturn borders Cohutta, I've never seen one grouse in all my hiking. There used to be a lot of Grouse on Rich mtn WMA on the Owltown side and around Walnut mtn. Used to hunt them all the time in my younger days. Haven't been in this area recently so not sure of how the population is now.


----------



## Rem270 (Feb 27, 2008)

Try checking out the Chestnut Lead Trail along Potato Patch Mtn.  I have seen several on that trail in think cover


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 28, 2008)

It has been several years since i've been, but i used try walking up grouse in Cohutta.  Hope you have some good walking boots!  The only place I have ever had any luck was around Lake Conasauga or the Cowpens area in the southern part of the WMA.


----------



## jcarter (Feb 28, 2008)

theres not many left up here. headwaters of cohorn branch or the old home places scattered around up past hickey gap.


----------



## dgr416 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Coutta Grouse.*

If they select cut some areas in the mountains the grouse would come back.Its the new berries and brush piles to nest in that help grouse so much.I found the same to be true with quail.I dont think unless a tornado comes through that much gets cut on old growth forest any more.It does on private land but these days most of that gets developed in the mountains in Georgia.My dad saw a few grouse near Blairsville at 2500 ft or higher on the closed national forest.


----------



## jneil (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw a grouse yesterday in my backyard at house near Cornelia. They seem to like hanging out in Rhododendron and Mountain Laurel.


----------

